# Thoughts on "Best" microdisplay TV



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay, I know there's no single "best"... but the microdisplay projectors all seem to have "quirks" --> and none seem to match the best of the CRT's for standard definition viewing (at least from what I've read and seen).

So ... particularly for those of you with a lot of experience with multiple displays (Leonard comes to mind here) ...

... with your experience with multiple brands of modern microdisplay TV's, if you were personally buying one, which one would it be ??

... Same question, but without the restriction to a microdisplay projector (i.e. would you rather have plasma or LCD)?? Another way to phrase this question is: If cost wasn't a factor, would you prefer a 60" plasma or the "best" 60" microdisplay projector? (assuming you WILL be watching some 4:3 SD and using the display as a PC monitor for some time each day)

... My choices may change based on the responses to this; but I'm currently debating between a 60" Sony SXRD set, JVC 61" D-ILA set, and Samsung 67" DLP set => any comments on those from a knowledgeable-professional's and/or critical-user's perspective (which I consider more valueable than the often-industry-slanted reviewers) would be appreciated.

Thanks ... Gary


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Best value in a microdisplay...Mits WD65732
Best PDPs...Pioneer Elite, Panasonic's higher end units, Fujitsu

Cost no object...I'd be looking at FP and high end processors.

Brands...Samsung has given DLP a black eye with repair frequency. We avoid selling them based on reports form other dealers and servicers and our previous experience, but that experience is limited. JVC has a limited service network in many areas and will not provide support to non-authorized service centers, so make sure you have one nearby. Sony SXRD has had reported problems with color uniformity on early SXRD units, but we have never had one with this problem. Mitsubishi has given us excellent support over the years, as has Sony. Both have products that are arguably amon the best in their class.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks ... I'll give the WD65732 a good look. I'm heading out to see if I can find it and the Sony A2000 to look at in the same store => preferably with SD material. How does the WD65732 do with SD ?? ... and with a PC display (if you've used it with one) ??


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have the two right nest to each other and have compared them in just about every manner possible. If I calibrated each one to standards, only someone very familiar with them could tell them apart. The Mits ends up beihng a bit more detailed, the sony can be tweaked to deal with lousy 480i signals better and is a bit less likely to show artifacts. I would have either set with no problem, but I like the Mits a little better.


----------

